# [VZW] No 4G LTE at all



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

I have an s3 that I flashed to CM10, AOKP 6 and I also tried synergy. I cannot seem to get LTE on the first 2 adn with synergy, I can only get it by using the phone info thing and switching to an LTE ONLY mode. I noticed when I was stock I didnt see it going to LTE either. is this a problem with it switching over or what? When I try to switch to the LTE ONLY mode on the other 2 roms, I get no connection at all.

Any ideas? Is the phone toast? I am an experienced flasher, as I am coming from a galaxy nexus lte and am a crack flasher. Before each rom, I wiped data, cache, dalvik and system.

anyone have ideas? I am at a loss.

thanks

edit: I also noticed that on CM10 and AOKP the activation fails, and I can skip it. My phone number shows up as unknown but I have an IMEI number


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

guod said:


> I have an s3 that I flashed to CM10, AOKP 6 and I also tried synergy. I cannot seem to get LTE on the first 2 adn with synergy, I can only get it by using the phone info thing and switching to an LTE ONLY mode. I noticed when I was stock I didnt see it going to LTE either. is this a problem with it switching over or what? When I try to switch to the LTE ONLY mode on the other 2 roms, I get no connection at all.
> 
> Any ideas? Is the phone toast? I am an experienced flasher, as I am coming from a galaxy nexus lte and am a crack flasher. Before each rom, I wiped data, cache, dalvik and system.
> 
> ...


Try downloading phone info and make sure its set to lte/cdma/evdo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

It is....that is what makes no sense


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

I had same issue so I flashed beans rom and reprovisioned my sim and 4g is as strong as ever

Tapatalk'd / Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Not to be a dick, but having a Nexus doesn't make you experienced. That's the easiest phone to flash.

Ever had a Moto? That's where you are. Odin back to stock and use phone info again. Don't access any service modes.

Did you lose your IMEI?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Not to be a dick, but having a Nexus doesn't make you experienced. That's the easiest phone to flash.
> 
> Ever had a Moto? That's where you are. Odin back to stock and use phone info again. Don't access any service modes.
> 
> ...










I still have cold sweats at night from my Droid X days.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I had same issue so I flashed beans rom and reprovisioned my sim and 4g is as strong as ever


how do i reprovision my sim?


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zirak.phoneinfo&feature=also_installed#?t=W10.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.roy.phoneinfo&feature=also_installed#?t=W10.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=sysinfo.sysinfo.sysinfo&feature=also_installed#?t=W10.

which phone info app works best? looked at these three, and can't tell which one is better.

thanks


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

guod said:


> i have had the OG Droid, Droid X, incredible, thunderbolt, bionic, gnex and now the s3...I think I have some experience.
> 
> I still have my IMEI when I go to the settings, so I dont think that is the issue. I flashed back the stock using odin this morning and still only get 3g. this is very strange.
> 
> how do i reprovision my sim?


Ok, the clarification helps. Lol. You do know what you're doing.

You tried the phone info app after Odin? Followed by a reboot?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zirak.phoneinfo&feature=also_installed#?t=W10.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.roy.phoneinfo&feature=also_installed#?t=W10.
> 
> ...


Out of those, I'd say the 3rd.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Out of those, I'd say the 3rd.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


thanks, thought that looked the most complete, but sometimes you can't tell.


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

I had the same problem. I flashed CM10 07/31 with tons of data problems. I was able to get 3G sometimes but no 4G. I flashed the 7/30 CM10 and now alls good.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm still on the route66 stock, rooted, self debloated. I was getting no 4G Monday, Tuesday, & yesterday. Did an online chat with Verizon tech support, within half an hour I had 4G back and it's the strongest 4G signal and lock I've ever had.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

I went to the store and they gave me a new sim card. All seems to be working. I am flashing CM10 7/31 and will see if I get some data drops like some guys get or what


----------



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

On CM10 you get some data drops, but i use LTE/CDMA RUIM/SIM


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

isnt that he stock setting? or is stock LTE/GSM/EVDO/CDMA


----------



## morenoc12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just went through this, was on CM10 when I got stuck on 3g long story short had to restore stock and do a factory reset and got 4G back. Funny thing is it didn't resset anything but I got 4G back

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Cbrehob (Dec 28, 2011)

In my case, I flashed CM10 31 and went about 4 hours, then while messing with mobile settings all my data just dropped.

I could not get it back either, rebooted, airplane mode, re flash, etc. I only could get back some 3g.

Found out that CM10 settings page still isn't configured for an S3. So, changing from CDMA, to LTE only, etc doesn't give you the result it displays. I. E. You are really in CDMA mode while it displays LTE, etc.

I fixed my situation by restoring my backup, downloading phone info and discovering it was set in CDMA/EDGE mode, changed back to CDMA/LTE and it was fixed.

I might give CM10 another try knowing this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

